# Q about water in a false bottom



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

This is my first vivarium with darts so bare with me. Do I need to circulate the water that is under the false bottom? i am a fish geek so i would say yes, but it never hurts to check.
thanks,
froggymike


----------



## godzilla200sx (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes you do want it circulating or else it will go bad , preferably use a pump , I'm useing it as a waterfall so it comes out the tank via pump then back in again , il also be plumbing in a tap so I can completly drain the water if needs be , hope iv helped I'm a total noob too ,


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've had some vivs set up for years, and never circulate the water in the false bottom. When it eventually touches the soil, I drain the water out. I've noticed my false bottoms are typically inundated by plant roots - this may help to keep the water fresh.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

Several of my tanks with false bottoms have been setup for two years too. I don't circulate the water either. Just drain it out when it gets up to soil level. Water has tannins and smells clean when drained out. Roots do go down into it from plants above. Nitrifying bacteria live on all surfaces underwater and keep the water clean. The plant roots also come into play and also keep the water clean.

I keep tropical fish too (killifish) and this is what happens even with a tank with no filtration. As long as you don't overfeed the fish, all is well.

Marc


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks,
i will try it first with no filter and if that does not work then i will just set a pump on recirc. Is 3 inches enough space and should I make the false bottom in two pieces or a single piece? Which is easier?
froggymike


----------



## dendroderek (Dec 3, 2009)

Thats a big part of using the LECA in false bootom setups, it provides alot more surface area for the benificial bacteria to propagate on. Therefore keeping your water cleaner.

Derek


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I also have some tanks with "ponds", false bottoms and no circulation...and no foul smells. Keep in mind you are dealing with much less waste actually making it into the water than with fish.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

froggymike said:


> thanks,
> i will try it first with no filter and if that does not work then i will just set a pump on recirc. Is 3 inches enough space and should I make the false bottom in two pieces or a single piece? Which is easier?
> froggymike



How big is your frog tank? 

I have used a one piece construction on all my tanks. Including my 55 gallon. Easier to make sure the plastic needle point mesh comes exactly to the edges of the tank. That keeps the frogs from digging under it, if it comes exactly to the edge of the inside glass. I use the locking zip ties to attach this needlepoint mesh together, if I need more than one piece.

There are good instructions about making false bottoms in the book. "Poison Dart Frogs" by Amanda and Greg Sihler. Excellent overall book about dart frogs husbandry too.


----------



## waterbed fred (Jan 10, 2010)

Please bear with me as this is my first post on my new favorite forum! I too was wondering how to keep the water from going stagnant and was my future viv going to start to stink after a couple of months or so. i was wondering about keeping a few real small fish in the false bottom to nibble on any excess roots and possibly help keep things clean. also, should the water from a water feature drain directly through to the false bottom or just on top of the substrate, which seems like it would make the water worse? i'm gathering info so i can more accurately plan my first dart tank, a 45 gallon labor of love. btw, all you "dart" keepers seem to be as passionately dedicated to this hobby as us saltwater fish enthusiasts are to ours. i'm enjoying the crossover. thanks.


----------



## bipolarbabe (Nov 23, 2009)

I noticed the other day, when rearranging my first terrarium that the water was yellowish, but had no smell to it. Now you speak of Tannis, is this a problem.

BTW, I have a filter under my false bottom, with a waterfall . Astetically, I like it and feel better that the water is moving. Thats just me.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Tannins are not a bad thing, and in fact are beneficial. Use the search function above for tannin, or tad tea and you will find loads of threads.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

bipolarbabe said:


> I noticed the other day, when rearranging my first terrarium that the water was yellowish, but had no smell to it. Now you speak of Tannis, is this a problem.
> 
> BTW, I have a filter under my false bottom, with a waterfall . Astetically, I like it and feel better that the water is moving. Thats just me.


Tannin's are beneficial and from my reading research keep the bacteria at low levels. Think of the Amazon River. It is many colors of brown. Full of tannin's from the leaves in the rain-forest. 

I always use Indian almond leaves in my tadpole containers. They came from my betta breeding foray. It stains the water brown and keeps the tadpoles healthy. Also gives them something to munch on.

The color of yours, probable comes from your substrate. (I use coco fiber,oak leaves, new Zealand sphagnum moss and my water is stained tea color). My tanks set up two years ago are lush with plant growth and smell like a rain-forest. 

I go to Costa Rica every year and love the rain forest smell of my tanks. Reminds me of my vacations.


----------

